# Arctic Cat TRV 500



## bossloader (Sep 11, 2007)

I need some help, trying to pay medical bills so I am selling my 2006 Arctic cat TRV 500 she is a great trail bike and hunting rig. It is built for two and therefor one person can drive and the other enjoy Utah's great outdoors the back seat comes off to create a huge rack for your elk. I will sell the bike with trailer or alone I am asking $3750 for both or the bike for $3000 text 435/882/8585 or call located in Tooele


----------

